

SpaceX CRS-5 Webcast - AliCollins
http://www.spacex.com/webcast/

======
AliCollins
Musk from the AMA: There is a great quote by Churchill: "If you're going
through hell, keep going."

------
ro_sharp
Hold Hold Hold Abort :(

~~~
jacquesm
Too bad... but a lot better than losing a rocket.

~~~
agildehaus
The one second launch window made any hold an abort :(

~~~
jacquesm
Why was the launch window that short? Matching trajectory with ISS?

~~~
lutorm
Yeah. Given that the ISS passes overhead at ~7km/s, a little delay in launch
time would mean _a lot_ of catching up to do.

------
pavelrub
Expected launch timeline:

T-0:00:00: Liftoff

T+0:01:10: Mach 1

T+0:01:23: Max Q (maximum aerodynamic pressure)

T+0:02:37: MECO (main engine cutoff)

T+0:02:41: Stage 1 Separation

T+0:02:49: Stage 2 Ignition

T+0:03:29: Nose Cone Jettison

T+0:09:00: First Stage Landing

T+0:09:27: SECO (second engine cutoff)

T+0:10:02: Dragon Separation

T+0:12:00: Solar Array Deployment

Landing barge location:
[http://www.vesselfinder.com/?mmsi=367017460](http://www.vesselfinder.com/?mmsi=367017460)

Additional streaming options:

\- Youtube official stream:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohnnl4nOcGU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohnnl4nOcGU)

\- NASA stream:
[http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv](http://www.ustream.tv/nasahdtv)

\- Spaceflightnow stream:
[http://www.livestream.com/spaceflightnow](http://www.livestream.com/spaceflightnow)

------
speeq
Elon Musk on Twitter: "Need to investigate the upper stage Z actuator. Was
behaving strangely. Next launch attempt on Friday at 5am."

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/552437001291841539](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/552437001291841539)

------
NamTaf
I don't see any video, just the twitter? feed when I view this. What am I
doing wrong?

I've had to fall back to NASATV

edit: I bet that's what the 5 mins remaining on the countdown is waiting for.
I'm really stupid.

edit2: Stupidity confirmed, video is now live.

~~~
pan69
I clicked "somewhere" and got this:
[http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/3665355](http://new.livestream.com/spacex/events/3665355)

------
simonh
That's weird, this post and it's comments appeared on the site hours ago, but
seems to have re-appeared in an early form with the comment ages reset.

------
AliCollins
Last I heard they gave a 50/50 chance of landing the first stage...so quick
poll: do you think they'll do it?!

~~~
pavelrub
From Musk's AMA on reddit:

Q: Previously, you've stated that you estimate a 50% probability of success
with the attempted landing on the automated spaceport drone ship tomorrow. Can
you discuss the factors that were considered to make that estimation?

A: I pretty much made that up. I have no idea :)

~~~
AliCollins
Fantastic! Give the man a fag packet to write on the back of and we'll see
what he comes up with next!!

------
princetontiger
Was at Canaveral this AM... total bummer.

------
AliCollins
Here we go again...!!

------
waps
This is the launch that will actually try to land on the ocean platform ! [1]

Also, the boss is doing an AMA. [2]

[1] [http://www.spacex.com/news/2014/12/16/x-marks-spot-
falcon-9-...](http://www.spacex.com/news/2014/12/16/x-marks-spot-
falcon-9-attempts-ocean-platform-landing)

[2]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2rgsan/i_am_elon_musk_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2rgsan/i_am_elon_musk_ceocto_of_a_rocket_company_ama/)

------
conorsibley
Did I really wake up early for that?

~~~
jacquesm
Would you feel the same way if you didn't wake up and you missed it? This is
not some two bit web app and there are plenty of people that can't manage to
make those work.

Instead of being irritated the lesson to learn here is that it is better to
abort 10 times than to blow up in mid-air even once.

~~~
AliCollins
Also, if SpaceX rockets move to carrying people, having that perfect record is
even more important.

